# Why a high-quality PSU is an essential purchase



## oli_ramsay (Jul 16, 2008)

http://corsair.com/cinema/movie.aspx?id=622747

An interesting video testing generic brand PSUs


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 16, 2008)

The music goes with it!!  That was kinda hilarious!!  Wonder if they were Bestec's.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 16, 2008)

Cooler Master LOL

They were so subtle about it too


----------



## spud107 (Jul 16, 2008)

lol, its only one model though, glad my psu looks nothing like that one,


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 16, 2008)

Glad I dumped my Coolit 650W in favour of a Corsair after watching that


----------



## Megasty (Jul 16, 2008)

Oi, yall gonna have some workers' comp cases on your hands if you keep that up


----------



## spud107 (Jul 16, 2008)

my mate got a coolit 600w, it cost £2 less than mine, you could hear the fan change speed when under load lol, i just dont trust it lol,
no probs with mine though, circuit protection works, no change in fan speed under load an runs cool
probably the only cheap psu id recommend, http://www.microdirect.co.uk/productInfo.aspx?ProductID=12394&AddReview=0#ShowReview


----------



## Jarman (Jul 16, 2008)

HX1000 from corsair here...no complaints.


----------



## wiak (Jul 16, 2008)

epic 
corsair 620HX in server and a Cooltek/MIST in gaming rig here


----------



## Jansku07 (Jul 16, 2008)

Fair game FTW?


----------



## Megasty (Jul 16, 2008)

Jansku07 said:


> Fair game FTW?



Funny as hell


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 16, 2008)

I saw that and I started laughing so hard. Damn cooler master and there crappy psu's!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I saw that and I started laughing so hard. Damn cooler master and there crappy psu's!



my media PC has a cooler master, its called a "thermal master" its an utter piece of crap. Then again, the PC uses <100W at load, so i feel slightly safe.

*waits for video to buffer*

edit: now that is hilarious. lol.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 16, 2008)

Mussels said:


> my media PC has a cooler master, its called a "thermal master" its an utter piece of crap. Then again, the PC uses <100W at load, so i feel slightly safe.
> 
> *waits for video to buffer*



It loaded all of it instantly for me.. Maybe cause my dad is at work, freakin bandwidth hog


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> It loaded all of it instantly for me.. Maybe cause my dad is at work, freakin bandwidth hog



australia, 2am, torrenting.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 16, 2008)

Mussels said:


> australia, 2am, torrenting.



ahh ok. Makes sense


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2008)

brilliant video however. i've always been a 'get a good PSU' fanatic (although christine bags out my PSU, i think its a winner) so i'm all for people advertising that these PSU's are crap.

The reason they died:

1. generic units often state the PEAK load. 
450W peak probably was around 320-350W sustained (this is often on the label) they used 375W which seems 'low' in comparison to the 450W figure, but probably overloaded the system.

2. where was the load? the video showed every lead except the main 20/24 pin, so all 375W was off the one connector? thats an unlikely scenario in real world usage, if they had all that wattage on the 12V line of course it would blow - the 450W rating includes 3.3V, 5V and 12V

that said... a good PSU would shut off rather than explode. i'm just saying these tests were rigged in a way that would definately blow those PSU's.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 16, 2008)

it's not a cooler master, looks nothing like it. it's a raidmax there cases come with a similar 450 watt white model with black fans (external).

- Christine


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 16, 2008)

Mussels said:


> brilliant video however. i've always been a 'get a good PSU' fanatic (although christine bags out my PSU, i think its a winner) so i'm all for people advertising that these PSU's are crap.
> 
> The reason they died:
> 
> ...



I believe you may be on to something, it appears that only ATX20/24 is connected to the "load".

I would like to see a Corsair tested in the exact same way.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> it's not a cooler master, looks nothing like it. it's a raidmax there cases come with a similar 450 watt white model with black fans (external).
> 
> - Christine



good eye. I would have never seen that if you didn't say that


----------



## cdawall (Jul 16, 2008)

w1z should do it hahaha


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> it's not a cooler master, looks nothing like it. it's a raidmax there cases come with a similar 450 watt white model with black fans (external).
> 
> - Christine



so your saying it is this PSU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817152032


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 17, 2008)

could be yes. but I was refering to the raidmax power supplies they put in there cases like the Sagitta which looks like the same 450 watt model but has 14 amps on the 12 volt rail the one you listed has 21. 

- Christine


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah i was wondering too why none of the cables appear to be attached to anything.
The unit has multiple rails and each rail is only capable of a portion of the 450W max rating... putting 375W thriough one is obviously going to overload it.


----------



## iamajunky (Jul 17, 2008)

heh funny video i only use ocz or corsair


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, every noob here that asks the question "can my craptastic 450w psu power my 9800gtx?" should really see this. Maybe they'll listen then.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 17, 2008)

meh the XIONs can hehe w1z ran SLi on a 550w or so one


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 17, 2008)

it all depends on the quality of the PSU and the 12v rails for graphics cards... thats why people ask if a specific brand / model can run a particular gfx card...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2008)

Maybe the 24 pin is all thats needed. A look from W1zzards review, it only shows his testbed connected with a 24pin. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/UCP_900W/3.html


----------

